# 225 amp Meter Main



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

hartman82 said:


> I am bidding a solar installation. the scope, 200 amp Milbank meter main with 1 200amp main breaker, Feeds 200amp cutler hammer 20/40 distrubtion sub panel. All existing. Solar company says I have to upgrade the Milbank to a 225 amp rated meter main and keep the 200 amp breaker. Who makes a225 amp meter main?? The local code requires an outside disconnect. This is residential


Is the meter main rated 200 amp continuos? That might make it fly.


----------



## hartman82 (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes It Is Thanks:thumbup:


----------

